# A very Ragdoll helloow from down under



## Mcfry (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

My name is Mcfly, after Back To The Future! I'm 7 months old in 2 days and I'm a pure breed Ragdoll. I live with my mum and dad in sunny Brisbane Australia. I'm the 3rd cat in my family but the only cat here in Aus.

I'm here to strut my stuff and have some fun...See you all around 
rcat


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH pretty.....hahaha your name says mcfRy....not mcfly


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello pretty boy McFly!! Welcome to the forum! 
I look forward to seeing more ragdoll flops here.  
My sleek black cat Pazu, and my sweet blue mitted raggie Skye greet you!


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Awwww.....he's gorgeous.


----------



## Mcfry (Aug 24, 2014)

Haha thanks guys. Mcfly was already taken so the obvious choise was, Mcfryyy! See you all around :crazy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I thought it was Mcfry because he's hot! :grin:

Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

He looks just like a kitten I saw today at church.


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

Aww, I love ragdolls! So sweet!


----------



## Mcfry (Aug 24, 2014)

Here are a few more snaps for you guys


----------



## JeffF (Aug 25, 2014)

What a handsome boy!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh so snuggly! Love those eyes


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous boy!! Congratulations to you and Mcfly!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, he's gorgeous!


----------



## Mcfry (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!

Here are some snaps from the weekend, Mcfly's first trip to the beach which he lurrrved


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I can't believe he's just sprawled out on the sand like that! Somehow, I feel like my girls would object to sand. He is such a cutie!


----------



## Sylvie'smom (Sep 9, 2013)

What cute pictures! - Mcfly looks like a seasoned beach lover  Such a handsome boy!!


----------

